# Junk ?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a saiga 20 gauge and they don't make stuff for it so I'm looking to maybe get a saiga 12 gauge but I found this does anyone know anything abut this gun ?
I seen a video on youtube and the guy liked it

KALASHNIKOV USA KS-12 SHOTGUN


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holy Shucking Fit... $800.00 for a Klash?
A little overpriced, maybe?
But I'm old-fashioned, so what do I know?

Isn't the Saiga just a rebarrelled Klash?
Didn't there used to be a 12ga Saiga?

Good? Bad? It all depends upon what you intend its use to be.

Anyway, $800.00 ought to buy you a pretty good tubular-magazine pump, or even semi-auto, shotgun.
How reliable is the Klash? How many shells are in its magazine? How easy (quick) is it to change magazines and get back to work?


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

AKs in any caliber are no longer your "cheap" rifles. Like what was mentioned- it all depends upon the end use. The Saiga is considered at the more top end of the AK series and is just bad ass looking IMHO.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A friend has one and he likes it of course his was a lot cheaper when he bought it. They have several size mags. available to play with


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Holy Shucking Fit... $800.00 for a Klash?
> A little overpriced, maybe?
> But I'm old-fashioned, so what do I know?
> 
> ...


Happy New Year

Steve? Doesn't the young man from SPGUNS have a Saiga


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> Steve? Doesn't the young man from SPGUNS have a Saiga


Happy, comfortable, prosperous, and satisfactory New Year to you, too!

Yes. Spiros has a Saiga, I believe in .410.
(No privately-owned pistols or rifles are permitted, in Greece.)

You might e-mail him and ask about it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Over priced and poor quality. Typical Ruskie junk. fwiw comment by a Siaga owner at my Clubb.

P.S. siaga owner sold his Ruskie Junk!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Blackhawkman said:


> Over priced and poor quality. Typical Ruskie junk. fwiw comment by a Siaga owner at my Clubb.
> 
> P.S. siaga owner sold his Ruskie Junk!


not disagreeing, but I've noticed in the past that sometimes older guns of a manufacturer were once a quality gun. And vice versa.
Also when referring to a junk piece are we talking reliability? , cosmetic value?:smt1099, etc.
my example of junk is the Kalashnikov ak 47 . 
But , to be specific ,the junk I was referring to , about the ak is the cosmetic
Appearance. 
As far as reliability is concerned the Ak tops the list as one of the best in it's class.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes thats always been the AK's claim to fame and ive never doubted it, but what I found in 99% of conditions in the military was with simple care and attention an M16 was always just as reliable except I Never tried dropping it in mud and pulling it out and keep firing it as the AK story goes 

And makes a nice extra AR to have for many reasons for me as well


----------

